# Общий раздел > Путешествия Отдых Туризм > Рыбалка и Охота >  Карась

## Sanych

*"Где щуки нет, карась хозяин"*. Рыбацкая пословица.

----------


## Sanych

Карась золотой на фото.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Карась обитает в хорошо прогреваемых водоемах со стоячей водой и мягким дном. Ищет также заросшие участки. Встречается в старых речных протоках, тихих заводях, глубоких ямах и затопленных карьерах, в прудах. Очень вынослив и нетребователен к содержанию кислорода в воде. Поэтому может жить в заболоченных водоемах, которые хорошо прогреваются летом и промерзают до дна зимой. В проточных озерах и в прудах встречается редко. Большей частью держится у дна.

Ловят карася с весны до осени; летом - в пасмурную, но теплую погоду. Благоприятен мелкий дождик без ветра, а к осени - солнечные дни. На похолодание реагирует очень чувствительно - перестает брать приманку. 

В заболоченных водоемах карася ловят на плавающую приманку; глубинуустанавливают так, чтобы наживка плавала лишь в нескольких сантиметрах от дна и не погружалась в ил. В очень заросших водоемах, где удается сделать окошко в воде, выдернув водные растения, можно попробовать ловить на медленно поднимаемую и опускаемую насадку. 

В качестве приманки используются черви, лучше всего красные навозные. Можно использовать шарики из теста, мотыля и мякиш черного хлеба, сдобренный конопляным или анисовым маслом. 

Карась непостоянен, как сазан, но насадку берет доверчиво. Прикормкой его можно привлечь издалека. Приваду нужно предлагать в кормушках, чтобы она не утонула в иле. 

Карась живуч, поэтому и сам служит отличной насадкой, когда ловят на живую или на мертвую рыбку подтягиванием приманки (спиннингом). 

Карась - житель прудов и озер, даже самых незначительных. Мирится с самой плохой водой. Почти постоянно держится в траве и редко выходит из нее на чистые места. Лучшее время для уженья карася - в июне и июле, после того как он вымечет икру. 

Удочка для ловли карася требуется легкая, оснащенная волосяной или жилковой лесой прочностью до 1,5 кг, крючок - от № 9 до № 12, поплавок - гусинка или куговый. 

Место для ловли карася выбирают около глубины между травами. Клев карася очень непостоянен: в разные дни он клюет на разные приманки, ловится то со дна, то вполводы или у самой поверхности. 

В утренние часы ловят его со дна или вполводы, днем в жаркую погоду - почти наверху. Вечером начинает брать с 4-5 часов и ловится до сумерек. Лучший клев - в тихие, с легким ветерком дни при устойчивой погоде. Крупный карась забирает насадку более верно, быстро утаскивает поплавок в воду, мелкий - иногда долго тер***т червя, не заглатывая его сразу. На лесе сопротивляется слабо. 

*Ловля карася*

В этой статье речь пойдет, прежде всего, о том, как поймать трофейного карася, вес которого превышает 1-1,5 кг. 

...Необходимо отметить, что солидные экземпляры чаще встречаются в больших проточных озерах, водохранилищах, сильно опресненных морских заливах, где они соседствуют с самой разнообразной рыбой. Например, в крупных водохранилищах достаточно много крупного карася, но он рассредоточен на огромной акватории, узко специализирован в питании. Кроме того, осторожен, ведет относительно замкнутый образ жизни, никогда не сбиваясь в стаи. Именно поэтому крупный карась так редко берет здесь на удочку. Использование прикормок редко дает положительный эффект, так как последняя чаще всего достается другой рыбе. 

Но существуют определенные периоды, когда карась совершает значительные миграции, концентрируется в определенных местах. И вот тогда, вероятность его поимки высока. 

Сразу оговорюсь, что мы не будем рассматривать период нереста, когда карась, повинуясь законам природы, собирается в определенных местах, - здесь все понятно. Нас больше интересует лето, когда клев карася относительно слабый... 

В своей дальнейшей рыболовной практике я неоднократно убеждался в том, что карась, именно крупный, заходит в незначительные реки только при резком подъеме воды. Но здесь есть характерные особенности: 
Уровень воды (чем он выше, тем дальше заходит карась). 
Обязательным условием является наличие на реке обширных тростников. От уровня их затопления во многом зависит величина попадающихся карасей и их концентрация 
Необходимо также отыскать прогал среди береговой растительности, причем желательно, чтобы отмель здесь граничила с глубоким местом. 
Существенный фактор - характер грунтов. Идеальный вариант - глинистое или глинисто-песчаное дно. На или- стых участках при подъеме воды последняя сильно мутнеет, и карась сюда не заходит. Не брезгует крупный карась и речушками с песчаным ложем, главное, чтобы был тростник или камыш. Допустим также вариант, где дно глинисто-каменистое. Не следует игнорировать и реки с быстрым течением. Вопреки широко распространенному мнению, карась не такой уж увалень. Единственно, он предпочитает держаться не на струе, а стоит почти вплотную к тростникам. Но и это не догма 
Время наилучшего клева. По моим наблюдениям не играет столь существенного значения. Но все же он лучше утром и днем, а к вечеру несколько ослабевает. 


Что же привлекает крупного карася в малые реки при подъеме воды? Ответ понятен - изобилие животного и растительного корма. Здесь и личинки различных насекомых, разнообразные черви, нежные корешки растений — словом, всего не перечесть. 

*Стратегия прикормки карася*

На залитых берегах поймы масса разнообразного корма, поэтому качество прикормки должно быть очень высокое. Но важно скорее не накормить карася, а удержать его в нужном месте. Универсальная и эффективная прикормка - жмых (обязательно свежий) в сочетании с панировочными сухарями, печеньем и добавлением мотыля и опарыша. Все это замешивается с глиной и при наличии течения завязывается в марлю. Необходимы и аттрактанты. Их существует множество, но, пожалуй, лучшими для карася будут: ванилин, растертые семена укропа и чеснок (не дольки, а размятые зеленые побеги). 

В результате мы получили ароматный шар прикормки, возле которого карась крутится, а насытиться не может (мешает марля). 

Закладывается прикормка буквально на урезе - при условии, что вы ожидаете подъем воды. Глубина на будущем участке лова может составлять метр... полметра... тридцать сантиметров!.. Это для карася не помеха... 


*Насадки* 

Лучшие результаты у меня были при использовании животных насадок. Причем в сочетаниях - так называемые "бутерброды". Например: самый мелкий навозный червь + опарыш, мотыль + опарыш. Но при ловле крупного карася крючки № 5-б не вполне подходят для мотыля. В этом случае я поступал несколько иначе: разминал в пальцах щепотку крупных личинок и натирал этой кашицей крючок. И уже затем надевал опарыша и червя. 

Меньший эффект давали такие насадки, как: кусочки распаренного жмыха, мятый белый хлеб, каша (манная), пареная перловка, консервированная кукуруза, горошек и т.п. И это понятно - крупного карася привлекает в залитой пойме именно животный корм. На растительные насадки берут большей частью мелкие караси, которые при выборе корма не столь разборчивы. В начале лета, когда растения еще нежные, неплохие результаты давали молодые побеги урути, тростника, камыша, но обязательно в сочетании с животными насадками. 


*Снасти* 

Это достаточно исследованная тема, поэтому о них скажу кратко: удилище - короткое, 3-4 м (им удобнее пользоваться в густых тростниках) "быстрого" строя, что позволит сдерживать попытки крупного карася забраться в траву. Катушка безынерционная, с хорошо отрегулированным фрикционом. Леска из мононити диаметром 0,2 мм, поплавок - легчайший и самой скромной расцветки. Поводок - "плетенка" диаметром 0,1 мм. Огрузка - типичная: на тихой воде основной груз и "подпосок" на течении - убывающие по весу дробинку. Крючки - № 5-7 в зависимости от величены попадающихся карасей. 

В заключении хочу подчеркнуть следующие: хотя роль снастей при ловле карася значительна, но главное все же - правильный выбор места и времени.

Взято с uoor.dp.ua

----------


## BiZ111

Моей первой пойманной рыбой был карась  Толстенный.

----------


## Sanych

Зачастую он и единственным видом бывает за всю рыбалку

----------

